# OMG!!!!! Mister Softee.......



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 3, 2017)

Ding da ding da dingity ding a ding. ( I can't sing)
Talking about things in the past, the white and blue *Mister Softee* truck. Haven't seen one in years.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm not even going there!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 3, 2017)

Amish ice cream truck!


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 3, 2017)

Hey, it will happen to the best of us.... if ice cream makes it better, indulge.....:smiley_simmons:


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 3, 2017)

My brother was 4 or 5. He'd stand in line, then tell the guy what he wanted. Then he would just walk away. He didn't understand that you had to give money. The owner would say, "Hey kid!!!"  Maybe the first 3-5 times, my brother really didn't understand. But after, he did have money, he just wasn't giving it up.

I found the jingle on YouTube. That site is an unbelievable asset.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nqvjFQN7ZQ


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 3, 2017)

Never seen or heard of it.  When & where were they popular???


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 4, 2017)

We had the Good Humor man in truck and on bike.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 5, 2017)

Wow!!! I can't believe lots of you never have seen a Mister Softee. It was the official  start of summer when a Mister Softee truck came around.  They would stop in the middle of a long street with the jingle playing super loud. When the kids heard that jingle, you begged your parents like hell to get a dime for a M.S cone. You just HAD to get there before the truck moved on-God Forbid!!!!!


----------



## User2017 (Jun 12, 2017)

Pic below....


----------



## User2017 (Jun 12, 2017)

Mr. Freezer Fresh.

I found my mom's grocery money stash by climbing a room divider of shelves. Treated many to cones...mom was NOT happy with me. 

"But MOM, I shared!" didn't quite do it.


----------

